# My Handsome Golden, Sammy, is Acting Strange!!



## ChelseaAlice (Apr 13, 2020)

My handsome boy, Sammy, is a 11 year old purebred golden retriever. He has always been a very very quiet dog. He rarely ever barks!! All of the sudden he has began to growl and let a bark out while he is laying down. I am not sure if its neurological or out of his control. I have recorded him doing it and I have attached a link to this post. Let me know if you have experienced this or heard of this happening before. He does not need food, water, or to go out. He does this very randomly and I am not sure if he is in pain. I wish he could just tell me what's wrong....haha well don't we all. :/

Link is below!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Seems to me if his behavior is that out of the norm than an immediate visit to the vet would be a good idea, particularly at his age.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Oh my, that sounds just like Watson! The 'yelp' for no reason, is for SOME reason. It's not a cry of pain, but he's talking to you. Watson does this a lot these days, but he's almost 13 and terminal cancer. We are always wondering if he's in pain, but he stops if we sit with him and love on him. He also does this if he thinks we are doing something without him, if I go upstairs (without him) or go outside (without him) or god forbid, go to the car...without him. A vet check, of course, is always in order if you think something isn't normal.


----------



## ChelseaAlice (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Watson's Mom! So crazy you see this in Watson too. Sammy also stops his "yelp" when we sit with him and show him love. This very interesting! I will be calling the vet later today just to make sure he is okay.


----------



## ChelseaAlice (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Soooo, what happened? Just curious, Sammy really seemed to be talking to you about something.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Aidan makes those exact noises when he’s dreaming... I’ll be curious to hear if you find anything out. My 1st thought was he looked like he was sleeping with his eyes open. Aidan does that on occasion.


----------



## ChelseaAlice (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you all for your help! Sammy is doing great. He just visited the vet a few days ago and the "yelp" was because of his anal glands. His anal glands were full and irritated, & they needed to be expressed. When realized this when we touched near his butt, he cried and squirmed. It looks like sammy's bark was for a reason! He has not acted strange since then. Thank you all for your concern. Enjoy this photo of handsome sammy


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Aw a peaceful pup. Glad you got this sorted out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Sammy is feeling and doing better, handsome boy.


----------



## ChelseaAlice (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------

